# IWC SWISS IDENTIFICATION AND QUESTION?



## jorbachex (Feb 2, 2017)

Have an International Watch Co Schffhausen Full Hunter, Sav. c. 53 - 19lig. H5
14K. antique pocket watch dating from the year 1913.The case was most probably produced resp. delivered around 1915
A couple of questions:
In the Sav. c. 53 - 19lig. H 5 designation, does anyone know if the ~19lig. mean 19 jewels? and would there be a particular importance to the "H 5" ? I believe it is an acrylic crystal. Possibly the original glass was replaced at some point...but does this affect value? Also, though it is stamped 14k, I am not sure if it would be most probably "yellow gold" or "rose gold" or even "gold filled"?
I know from my current watch research that It would be doubtful that it would be solid gold as solid gold is too soft a material to form a durable case with. Your opinions on the above questions are greatly appreciated


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!

19 lig refers to 19 Ligne which is the diameter of the watch, which is 43.15mm. H5 is the base calibre i believe, from there it is designed to how many jewels and hunter case or open case, then it becomes a defined calibre like 52 or 53.

It would have had glass cover over the dial to start with but they often get broken and are replaced with acrylic, Glass ones can still be obtained.

The 14k refers to the gold content, this would be solid 14k gold and is a Swiss variant. Gold filled is something completely different. Early English pocket watches from around 1780 did have 22ct gold cases, which is about the highest content you can get, unless you own an oil field and have a bespoke piece made! 

The value mainly comes down to condition of case and dial and type of movement, the earlier Jones calibre IWC are highly sought after due to their beautiful finish and movement design.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jorbachex (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes thank you harryblakes7! !

And sorry to take so long to get back to you. Your information is very helpful.


----------

